# Talk tripe to me!



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi all, I'd like to learn more about using tripe, specifically, beef tripe. Thanks!


----------



## loupey (Oct 1, 2013)

It STINKS ;p I bought some tripe treats from crufts . They made my whole house stink. I couldn't stand it!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

My crew liked it for a few cans....... but now they won't even look at it... and it stinks!!!!!


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

We get fresh frozen tripe from local suppliers. It can stink bad, sometimes not so much - depends a lot on the animals diet. My dogs all go nuts for it. The cats not so much, but they'll eat a little every now and then. I try to give at least once a week.

TRIPETT is second best to fresh. It has minimal additives, but it is cooked, and thereby most of the nutritional value is depleted. I wouldn't use any of the other canned types - especially Merrick, who claims their product to be "96% USDA Inspected deboned tripe." I'd like to know what bones they're finding in the stomach lining...

There are a few freeze dried varieties I've seen on the market, but I don't know enough about them to feel comfortable commenting there.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a source for free, fresh tripe and was wondering if it was worth it. Certainly don't want to stink up the house. Think I'll freeze it and try it in the spring when I can open the doors and windows if needed. Maybe I could feed it partially thawed so it won't stink so much?


----------



## Libsy (Oct 18, 2014)

*Green tripe is best*

For human consumption it is bleached, so I would never use it. I don't like it because it stinks and I prefer to use a good probiotic instead. There is enough good raw stuff apart from tripe, which is actually pancreas.

I have friends who ate it growing up, but I never did and never will.

Libby


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Libsy said:


> For human consumption it is bleached, so I would never use it. I don't like it because it stinks and I prefer to use a good probiotic instead. There is enough good raw stuff apart from tripe, which is actually pancreas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You bring up a good point: you don't want to use white tripe, like you would find in the supermarket or many butcher shops in the US. you want to make sure it's raw GREEN tripe. It's not bleached, and does have a green tinge to it. I've never had a problem with the smell from the fresh stuff. The canned is another story, though.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I get fresh tripe when I buy whole goats- cause it is in the goat- lol! I don't find that fresh tripe like that really smells too bad. I cut it up, portion it out in bags and freeze it. Generally that doesn't bother me as far as smell like the canned or ground and frozen beef stuff does. Maybe because it is fresh, maybe because it is goat, I'm not sure.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The fresher it is the less it smells. 
I no longer mind the smell, it just smells a bit 'farmy' to me and they eat it so quickly that it isn't really an issue, the smell doesn't linger. (Except on your hands after touching it, they need a good scrub lol)
I feed frozen minced tripe several times a week. I just defrost in a tupperware so it doesn't taint anything in the fridge, and serve. They love it, it is gone in seconds.
It is a great boneless meal, plus it helps to settle upset tummies. Because the calcium to phosphorus ratio is balanced it can be fed at any time in a raw diet.
If you can get whole tripes or large pieces they are excellent for cleaning teeth.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Libsy said:


> For human consumption it is bleached, so I would never use it. I don't like it because it stinks and I prefer to use a good probiotic instead. There is enough good raw stuff apart from tripe, which is actually pancreas.
> 
> I have friends who ate it growing up, but I never did and never will.
> 
> Libby


Tripe is actually the lining of the stomach of a ruminant, so it a great way to get partially digested plant matter into your dogs diet in a really natural way.
Pancreas can also be fed, but it is fed as part of the organ allowance, so not more than 5% of the overall diet.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

My chis LOVE tripe. Raw green tripe, tripe sticks, tripe treats… anything made with green tripe! It does stink, but it's not _that_ bad. The smell goes as soon as they've eaten. I personally find the smell of bully sticks a lot more unbearable! You get used to it and seeing as it's good for them, I'm happy to put up with the smell briefly. lol


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the great info. I think we'll give it a try.


----------

